# FN DMR II w/Hera CQR Stock



## TAPnRACK

Just finished my AR project, purchased a 2017 FN DMR II (Designated Marksman Rifle) and added a few aftermarket parts like the Hera CQR Stock. It's an 18" CHF barrel chambered in 5.56 with surefire muzzle brake. A 1/7 twist rate allows heavier bullets (77gr) to extend the range to at least 600 yards with accuracy. Trigger is a Timney single stage competition trigger that breaks at a crisp 3lbs. Added a Harris S bipod mounted with American Defense QD adaptor. The scope I chose is the new Sig Sauer Whiskey3 (3-9X) with Hellfire reticle.





















I'll be adding a range report as I test a few brands of ammo and zero the rifle.


----------

